# Starnut is off angle



## eman2 (May 3, 2004)

Got a new fork, steerer tube was cut, starnut installed. Looking closer at the steerer tube it was not cut completely straight. The starnut was set with a tool -- its depth in the steerer tube is set with the tool. The steer tube cut a little off causes the starnut to be off angle a bit. Now when I put the topcap on the stem it does not want to thread in smoothly because the starnut is off angle. So the question is what can I do to fix this? Should I take a straight blade screwdriver and try to push in the high side of the starnut -- is there a better way to do this?

Thanks for any help


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

eman2 said:


> Got a new fork, steerer tube was cut, starnut installed. Looking closer at the steerer tube it was not cut completely straight. The starnut was set with a tool -- its depth in the steerer tube is set with the tool. The steer tube cut a little off causes the starnut to be off angle a bit. Now when I put the topcap on the stem it does not want to thread in smoothly because the starnut is off angle. So the question is what can I do to fix this? Should I take a straight blade screwdriver and try to push in the high side of the starnut -- is there a better way to do this?
> 
> Thanks for any help


Bring it to a shop that has the proper tools to cut the steerer and pound in a starnut... All shops should have both tools.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

You might get away with straightening the nut yourself, since your stem should rise slightly above the steerer tube length, the top cap will rest on that, which will then be level with the nut. It's been a while, so maybe i'm wrong.

Either way, I agree that you should just spend a few bucks at the lbs and have it cut properly...


----------



## hurtman (May 26, 2005)

You need to start all this with a straight cut steerer tube. Either use the proper tools and cutting guide or take it to your LBS to have it done. That is if you can spare the length. If not you can put a pipe cutting tool onto the steerer and clamp it down just tight enough that it does not move or score the steerer. The tool will automatiaclly level its self on the steerer. Place the tool so the top is even with the bottom of the cut off steerer and use a file or grinder to level off the steerer until it is level with the flat side of the tool. Straighten the star nut or bang it in deeper and install a new one above the old one. Should work just fine. You can spin the pipe cutter around the steerer to check for level while filing.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

you can pound the starnut in on the one side with a screwdriver, or pull up the other side with pliers. if you have an extra headset spacer you can use that instead of taking the steer tube to get cut. the steer tube technically doesn't need to be perfectly straight since the cap can't touch it anyways.

if this forum is tooltime, why does everyone always say to go to the LBS? DIY!!!


----------



## WaveDude (Jan 14, 2004)

Got a deep socket set? Take one of the smaller sized sockets (a bit smaller in diameter than the I.D. of the steerer tube), maybe a small washer, the bolt that threads into the starnut, and bolt the socket to the starnut. Tighten it up pretty tight. Now you can wack sideways on the socket a little at a time and get the starnut straightened out. You may have to set the nut a little deeper to get it straight.


----------



## eman2 (May 3, 2004)

Wavedude,

what you describe is pretty much what I ended up doing. I got the starnut almost completely centered and now the bolt goes into the topcap pretty smooth. This just shows how important it is to start with a straight cut on the steerer tube.
thanks


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

supprised no one mentioned this:

IMO the lesson learned here; whoever cut the steerer tube wrong, then botched the star nut installation (even with a setter tool), don't let them anywhere near your bike or any part going on your bike again.


----------

